# Chantal's apisto tank (20G long)



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Note 1: this journal is written by my 7yrs old daughter so l apologize if this is not appropriate to this thread.

Mods, please let me know if this is allowed. If not, I will write it and share with her.

Hi,

this is my apisto tank. We bought a tank(20G long), white sand, driftwood, 2 flower pots, glass lid, a light, and filter.
this is the picture.








we added glosso from Patrick and Agassizis in my fish tank. 
this is the picture that I took after.








thank you for reading 

Note 2: we got aquaclear 50 for the filter. we have decided to take out breeding agassizis and put panduro back into the main tank with MacMesteri and all are happy.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice, looks like there is room for a few more apistos or dither fish


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Very nice tank Chantal, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

thank you josphl and fishrookie!  we bought 6 pencilfishes. So they can be friends with Agassizis.














note: thank you all for being kind to her  I assume it's ok for her to continue this journal as I have not heard from mods. She really wants to write the journal from the beginning. I also would like this hobby to be family-oriented. As for the dither fish, research says pencilfish is perfect for apisto tank and it happens to be in the nearest LFS.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

My daughter also started her "journey" into fish keeping when she was 9, she is now 11 and still loves fish very much. She is kind of like a little fish expert among her classmates. LOL 
I wish you many happy hours spending with your daughter together. Have fun!!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

My family went to Bellingham and got Agassizii double red pair. Here is the picture.
















I love my fishes in my fish tank. 

update: After we found out that we have 2 female agassizis, we got this nice agassizi pair in Bellingham fish store( clark's feed and seed). crossing border was a lot easier than I expected. we had the receipt with the scientific name, but the border guard did not even ask for it! We also added 3 nanacara tenias from Fantasy. they are so cute but we will move them out and put them in the different tank if our agassizi is breeding.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

They look great  Are they paired up already? 
Ill check that place next time Im Bellingham, what is the address?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks arash53  they are not paired up yet.. I'm working on lowering PH. 
here is the Info. 

Clark feed and seed
1326 Railroad Ave, Bellingham, WA
+1 360-733-8330

I put the special request on Apisto uaupesi, elizabethae, and cacatuidos triple red.. they told me that these are available only once a year.. I almost picked up INKA 50 pair as well. they would be one of my tanks if my wife wasn't there lol


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

jhj0112 said:


> My family went to Bellingham and got Agassizii double red pair. Here is the picture.
> 
> View attachment 34362
> 
> View attachment 34370


Super envious of your double reds! Nice work!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Reckon said:


> Super envious of your double reds! Nice work!


Thanks Lawson!  we had to get them as soon as Chantal and I saw them.. their Inka pair and nijsseni pair were beautiful as well 
I really wanted to pick all of their apistos.. ( I was going crazy lol) My wife really had to step in and pull us ( chantal and I) out of the store. lol

they are open till 8:00pm so we shopped/had dinner at the bellis fair mall( which is 5-10 mins away from the fish shop) then picked them up and crossed the border.

If you end up getting fishes from them, ask them to write scientific name on the receipt. I did not have any problem but you never know..


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

Looks Great! nice job


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome thread. Thanks for the fun read and I look forward to more updates


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Those new apistos look sweet! Great find


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone I hope we can have many babies soon 

note: Once again thank you everyone for being nice to Chantal. She really enjoys reading all of your comments


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

great collection Chantal.............hope your fish give you some babies.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi, my female Agassizii double red laid eggs. I am so excited to see eggs!! I hope I can see babies soon. 

note: They finally are paired up and spawned. We are so excited!! Female is hyper agressive killing one pencilfish. male is beat up as well. eggs are laid under the driftwood. she digged sand out and laid eggs. I tried to take pictures of eggs but could not get good pictures.. It's also hard for me to say it's fertile as it's difficult for me to see the color of eggs. I guess only time will tell


----------



## 35angels (Aug 7, 2012)

Those Apiso double red are gorgeous!! I didn't realize you could bring fish across the border...learned something new.:bigsmile: Really hope your eggs turn out to be fertile. I'd love a pair...lol
Good luck.


----------

